# How to connect 2 computers to Cable Internet?



## Junkyard_W (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's a basic question... How do I hook up a 2nd computer to cable Internet? Currently I've got one computer hooked up with a cable modem. Now to hook up a 2nd computer I guess you need a router? Where is the router hooked up at? To the cable modem? Do a need to buy a 2nd piece of gear in addition to a router? :4-dontkno


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello Junkyard_W. 

Here is everything you will need.

2 Computers
Modem
Router
3 Ethernet Cables

Thats it.

You connect one ethernet cable from your Cable Modem to the router, then one ethernet cable from port 1 in the router into a computer, and an ethernet cable into port 2 into the other computer. 

Then thats it. Your done. Unless yo ugo wireless... same kind of principle/procedure.


So, in short answer to your question - Yes, you do need a router, and No, you don't need any other gear (unless you already have the required amount of ethernet cables).

Hope this has answered your question.


----------

